# Manchester City - Chelsea. 3 Febbraio, 21.00



## Tifo'o (2 Febbraio 2014)

Domani 3 Febbraio ci sarà un match di grande attesa per il primato della Premier. Il City è una asfaltatrice in casa, in Premier i gol segnati per ora sono 68. In casa non hai mai perso nè pareggiato. Il Chelsea di Mourinho invece è una roccaforte in difesa, i blues hanno la migliore difesa della Premier con 20 gol subiti.

Domani dunque un grande match che promette spettacolo all'Ethihad Stadium

_Dove vedere la partita in tv?
_
Sarà possibile seguire il match su* Fox Sports (Sky e Mediaset Premium)*

Fischio d'inizio 21.00


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2014)

Grandissima partita.


----------



## O Animal (2 Febbraio 2014)

Ah no beh... Si deve guardare il derby della Lanterna che quei criminali hanno messo in concomitanza di questa partitella...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2014)

Up

http://www.milanworld.net/prossima-settimana-forum-chiuso-per-qualche-ora-forse-vt14532.html


----------



## Aragorn (3 Febbraio 2014)

Pareggio, ma se proprio deve vincere qualcuno dico Citizens.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2014)

anche questa è tipo Juve-Inter...da una parte gli Arabi e dall'altra Mourinho...ma preferisco Mou


----------



## mandraghe (3 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anche questa è tipo Juve-Inter...da una parte gli Arabi e dall'altra Mourinho...ma preferisco Mou



Juve-Inter ???

Al massimo Juve-Inter ad oggi equivale a Liverpool-Tottenham...

comunque go Citizen, o meglio abbasso Mourinho


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Juve-Inter ???
> 
> Al massimo Juve-Inter ad oggi equivale a Liverpool-Tottenham...
> 
> comunque go Citizen, o meglio abbasso Mourinho



inteso come odio xD come va va


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2014)

Mou giocherà per lo 0a0


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Febbraio 2014)

se gioca torres vince il chelsea..


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2014)

Partita senza pronostico, può finire in tutti i modi.

Probabilmente mi sbaglierò, però Mourinho secondo gliela incarta.


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2014)

Oscar in panchina


----------



## peddy76 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ma che azioni fa il City? Si trovano a memoria come il miglior Barcellona


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2014)

Toure davvero un mostro..


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2014)

Ma quanto è forte Tourè? Se giocasse in Serie A segnerebbe 50 gol a stagione (da centrocampista arretrato).


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2014)

A sto Toure non gli porti via la palla nemmeno sparando con un fucile a cannemozze


----------



## aleslash (3 Febbraio 2014)

Cos'hanno sbagliato 4vs2


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2014)

Cosa ha spreacato il chessi in 4...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2014)

Marooo in 4-2 il Chelsea ha sciupato tutto


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2014)

Jesu navas assomiglia a Uno degli spagnoli in piraiti dei caraibi l'ultimo uscito...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2014)

1-0 Ivanovic.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2014)

Eccolo lì. Chelsea in vantaggio.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2014)

Gran gol


----------



## aleslash (3 Febbraio 2014)

Azz che golletto....


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Febbraio 2014)

Altro che quell'unite di Emanula o abate a fare un gol de genere eh


----------



## aleslash (3 Febbraio 2014)

Cosa si stanno mangiando i blues


----------



## peddy76 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Quando vedremo partite così nel campionato italiano?


----------



## aleslash (3 Febbraio 2014)

peddy76 ha scritto:


> Quando vedremo partite così nel campionato italiano?


Eh...nel campionato inglese tutti provano a giocarsela con tutti, al contrario del nostro campionato


----------



## peddy76 (3 Febbraio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Eh...nel campionato inglese tutti provano a giocarsela con tutti, al contrario del nostro campionato



Soprattutto è incredibile l'intensità di gioco. In ogni partita ci mettono l'anima, dalla Premier League alle serie inferiori. E questi giocano davvero ogni 3 giorni per tutto l'anno.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2014)

Grande Chelsea. Mourinho per ora l'ha preparata in modo impeccabile.


----------



## peddy76 (3 Febbraio 2014)

E' vero che Taarabt è uguale ad Hazard? Ditemi di sì, dai...


----------



## BB7 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Partita bellissima preparata molto bene dai Blues. Tourè e Hazard 2 mostri.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Febbraio 2014)

Chiedo venia, sto guardando da 5 minuti, ma che fine ha fatto Fernandinho?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Febbraio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Chiedo venia, sto guardando da 5 minuti, ma che fine ha fatto Fernandinho?



Si è rotto contro il tottenham secondo i telecronisti di fox sport..


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2014)

Pazzesco altro palo del Chelsea.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Febbraio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Si è rotto contro il tottenham secondo i telecronisti di fox sport..



Thanks per la info.  Peccato, imho è il giocatore più importante del City.


----------



## aleslash (3 Febbraio 2014)

Pero sto matic...mica male eh


----------



## peddy76 (3 Febbraio 2014)

Non hanno un secondo di pausa questi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Febbraio 2014)

*Risultato finale:

Manchester City-Chelsea 0-1 Ivanovic*


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Febbraio 2014)

Grande Mou,direi vittoria meritata......fortunato che al Siti mancava Fernandinho,giocatore FONDAMENTALE,anche più di Aguero


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2014)

Mourinho difficilmente sbaglia queste partite.


----------



## Albijol (3 Febbraio 2014)

Le poche volte che vedo la Premier mi sembra di guardare un altro sport


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho difficilmente sbaglia queste partite.



Ma che dici,_anche un pirla vincerebbe con gli squadroni che allena!!!_ (cit.)


----------



## O Animal (3 Febbraio 2014)

Il risultato giusto sarebbe stato il pareggio... Mourinho come sempre gioca al non calcio e porta a casa il risultato...

Partita bellissima, 94 minuti con un intensità che in Italia non vediamo nemmeno in un anno, sogno di vedere in Italia una partita del genere ma mi sa che mi toccherà continuare a guardare la Premier, ho girato sul primo quarto d'ora del secondo tempo del derby della Laterna e in confronto era un vomito...


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Febbraio 2014)

Queste sono le classiche partite che Mou si porta sempre a casa.City con due gravi defezioni e,a mio parere,con una coppia di attaccanti "sbagliata" (due pistoloni non si integrano bene e Jovetic è entrato molto bene).Tourè si conferma scandalosamente forte (migliore al Mondo con Vidal poco dietro),mentre Hazard ha giocato una partita spaziale.
Secondo me il City è ancora favorito per la vittoria finale,ma se la giocheranno fino alla fine.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Febbraio 2014)

Grande vittoria di Mourinho, partita preparata in modo impeccabile (anche se dopo un quarto d'ora poteva essere sotto 1-0 o 2-0).
Il Chelsea ha vinto meritatamente.
Purtroppo tra il campionato inglese e il nostro ci sono 5 categorie di differenza.
Partite del genere in Inghilterra sono la normalità, da noi eventi rarissimi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Febbraio 2014)

devono fare una statua a Cech...Dzeko è un salame


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Il risultato giusto sarebbe stato il pareggio... *Mourinho come sempre gioca al non calcio e porta a casa il risultato...
> *
> Partita bellissima, 94 minuti con un intensità che in Italia non vediamo nemmeno in un anno, sogno di vedere in Italia una partita del genere ma mi sa che mi toccherà continuare a guardare la Premier, ho girato sul primo quarto d'ora del secondo tempo del derby della Laterna e in confronto era un vomito...



Again,lo fa Klopp o Simeone ed è spettacolo,lo fa lui..........


----------



## O Animal (4 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Again,lo fa Klopp o Simeone ed è spettacolo,lo fa lui..........



È evidente che tu non abbia visto una partita del Borussia o dell'Atletico negli ultimi 2 anni... Ne riparliamo tra un paio di settimane... Ahi noi..


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> È evidente che tu non abbia visto una partita del Borussia o dell'Atletico negli ultimi 2 anni... Ne riparliamo tra un paio di settimane... Ahi noi..



Io posso anche non capire una mazza di Klopp o Simeone,ma tu decisamente per parlare di catenaccio del Chelsea devi avere capito pochino.....3 legni......mizzica......il City ha attaccato...ma decisamente a strappi


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mourinho difficilmente sbaglia queste partite.



Mourinho è un grandissimo e c'è chi ancora gli fa le pulci per il _non gioco_. Anch'io vorrei il re del non gioco come Mourinho, ma evidentemente ci meritiamo gli Allegri di turno.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Febbraio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mourinho è un grandissimo e c'è chi ancora gli fa le pulci per il _non gioco_. Anch'io vorrei il re del non gioco come Mourinho, ma evidentemente ci meritiamo gli Allegri di turno.


Concordo.
Tra l'altro il Chelsea non ha fatto catenaccio ieri sera, la partita se l'è giocata.
Essere attenti in difesa non è sinonimo di catenaccio.


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Tra l'altro il Chelsea non ha fatto catenaccio ieri sera, la partita se l'è giocata.
> Essere attenti in difesa non è sinonimo di catenaccio.



Ah ecco,allora non sono visionario. Tra l'altro gioca simile a Simeone ma il Cholo è un idolo,un grande,Mourinho catenacciario.....aah c'est la vie


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Febbraio 2014)

L'attuale big match italiano Juventus-Roma penso sia inferiore al Liverpool-Everton di turno.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ah ecco,allora non sono visionario. Tra l'altro gioca simile a Simeone ma il Cholo è un idolo,un grande,Mourinho catenacciario.....aah c'est la vie



Beh aspetta. Mourinho ha fatto ricorso al catenaccio parecchie volte e voi ne sapete pure qualcosa  (ci sta eh, non lo vieta nessuno, se porta al risultato soprattutto)
Ieri sera ha impostato la partita in modo perfetto. Nel secondo tempo dopo il vantaggio ha pensato a difendersi in modo ordinato per ripartire in contropiede, ma non capisco quale sia il problema, era il City a dover cercare la vittoria.
Per quanto riguarda Simeone e Mourinho, a me piacciono entrambi. Magari avessimo uno di questi 2, altro che l'incapace Allegri o l'esordiente Seedorf 



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'attuale big match italiano Juventus-Roma penso sia inferiore al Liverpool-Everton di turno.


La sfida di ieri sera equivale a Roma-Napoli che c'è domani


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Mourinho è un grandissimo e c'è chi ancora gli fa le pulci per il _non gioco_. Anch'io vorrei il re del non gioco come Mourinho, ma evidentemente ci meritiamo gli Allegri di turno.



Parole sante.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Febbraio 2014)

L'importante è vincere. Se la tua squadra dà spettacolo e non vince, come uno Zeman di turno, a sto punto preferisco vedere un team vincente e che non dia spettacolo. Per questo Mourinho è un grande allenatore.


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2014)

Certo che beccare il City senza Aguero e Fernandinho


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Certo che beccare il City senza Aguero e Fernandinho



Sicuramente ha aiutato e non poco, ma imho non toglie nulla a come Mourinho ha preparato la partita e alla prestazione del Chelsea.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2014)

lol il City non aveva mai pareggiato/perso in casa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Tra l'altro il Chelsea non ha fatto catenaccio ieri sera, la partita se l'è giocata.
> *Essere attenti in difesa non è sinonimo di catenaccio*.



Mai frase più vera


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ha aiutato e non poco, ma imho non toglie nulla a come Mourinho ha preparato la partita e alla prestazione del Chelsea.



Chiaro, il Chelsea ha dominato e il City a tratti non c'ha capito veramente nulla, sembrava una squadra di Championship.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Certo che beccare il City senza Aguero e Fernandinho



va beh fernandinho, buon giocatore ma non mi sembra un assenza cosi rilevante..


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> va beh fernandinho, buon giocatore ma non mi sembra un assenza cosi rilevante..



Robetta in effetti, se poi adatta un centrale davanti alla difesa la differenza non si nota mica


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Robetta in effetti, se poi adatta un centrale davanti alla difesa la differenza non si nota mica



questo si, ma a centrocampo c'era sempre un certo yaya toure, sarebbe mancato lui si che si poteva considerare una grande assenza..


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol il City non aveva mai pareggiato/perso in casa



Quello che impressiona di più secondo me è il non aver segnato manco un gol, l'ultima volta che il City venne bloccato in casa fu il 13 novembre del 2010 con il Birmingham.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Mai frase più vera


Secondo me spesso si mette un po' tutto nel calderone.
Faccio un esempio con partite di Milan e Inter. Il Milan quest'anno ha fatto catenaccio in casa con l'Ajax, così come lo ha fatto l'Inter al Camp Nou proprio con Mourinho nell'anno della Champions. Le vittorie contro il Barcellona a San Siro dell'Inter nell'anno del triplete e del Milan l'anno scorso non sono frutto di un catenaccio anni '20, IMHO. Entrambe sono state attentissime in difesa, hanno reso sterile il prolungato possesso palla catalano, tirando più in porta dell'avversario e strameritando nel complesso la vittoria. Io la penso così


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quello che impressiona di più secondo me è il non aver segnato manco un gol, l'ultima volta che il City venne bloccato in casa fu il 13 novembre del 2010 con il Birmingham.



madonna 3 anni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Secondo me spesso si mette un po' tutto nel calderone.
> Faccio un esempio con partite di Milan e Inter. Il Milan quest'anno ha fatto catenaccio in casa con l'Ajax, così come lo ha fatto l'Inter al Camp Nou proprio con Mourinho nell'anno della Champions. Le vittorie contro il Barcellona a San Siro dell'Inter nell'anno del triplete e del Milan l'anno scorso non sono frutto di un catenaccio anni '20, IMHO. Entrambe sono state attentissime in difesa, hanno reso sterile il prolungato possesso palla catalano, tirando più in porta dell'avversario e strameritando nel complesso la vittoria. Io la penso così



ovvio...a me infatti non importa niente quando i stranieri dicono che noi Italiani siamo catenacciari


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Secondo me spesso si mette un po' tutto nel calderone.
> Faccio un esempio con partite di Milan e Inter. Il Milan quest'anno ha fatto catenaccio in casa con l'Ajax, così come lo ha fatto *l'Inter al Camp Nou proprio con Mourinho nell'anno della Champions*. Le vittorie contro il Barcellona a San Siro dell'Inter nell'anno del triplete e del Milan l'anno scorso non sono frutto di un catenaccio anni '20, IMHO. Entrambe sono state attentissime in difesa, hanno reso sterile il prolungato possesso palla catalano, tirando più in porta dell'avversario e strameritando nel complesso la vittoria. Io la penso così




E per UNA partita Mourinho è diventato CATENACCIARO.....wow


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2014)

Una


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> va beh fernandinho, buon giocatore ma non mi sembra un assenza cosi rilevante..



Fernandinho invece è tantissima roba. Vero che avevano Touré che è di gran lunga il loro miglior centrocampista e tra i più forti al mondo nel suo ruolo (se non il più forte), ma Fernandinho è un giocatore fondamentale nel City. Per me addirittura più di Aguero, visto l'abbondanza di attaccanti che ha il City.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Fernandinho invece è tantissima roba. Vero che avevano Touré che è di gran lunga il loro miglior centrocampista e tra i più forti al mondo nel suo ruolo (se non il più forte), ma Fernandinho è un giocatore fondamentale nel City. Per me addirittura più di Aguero, visto l'abbondanza di attaccanti che ha il City.



ma non è nemmeno nel giro della nazionale, capisco che è un buon giocatore e ha un buon piede, però non mi sembra un fenomeno..


----------



## mandraghe (4 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E per UNA partita Mourinho è diventato CATENACCIARO.....wow



In effetti i tifosi del Madrid volevano la sua conferma per il bel giuoco che esprimeva la squadra e si sono strappati i vestiti quando se ne è andato...


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E per UNA partita Mourinho è diventato CATENACCIARO.....wow



Non proprio una


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E per UNA partita Mourinho è diventato CATENACCIARO.....wow



solo una?? ahahahhaha


----------



## BB7 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Dai l'Inter del triplete oltre a proporre un vero e proprio NON-calcio ha avuto delle "situazioni" a favore assurde... solo il Chelsea l'anno dopo è riuscito a sculare ancora di più


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Febbraio 2014)

L'inter del triplete non se la ricorda gia nessuno a parte gli interisti. Non sono entrati nella storia, han giocato vergognosamente, trovandosi contro squadre debellate da epidemie (chelsea di ancelotti che dovette schierare il terzo portiere per dirne una), e hanno avuto serie di favori arbitrali a favore (non voluti ma ciò non toglie che inficiano sul valore delle vittorie conseguite). Il Milan, il Grande Milan vittorioso nel 2003, per esempio, è ricordato da tutti come uno squadrone immenso. Non cito poi le vittorie del milan Sacchiano, che rimarranno per sempre nella storia del calcio galattico.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In effetti i tifosi del Madrid volevano la sua conferma per il bel giuoco che esprimeva la squadra e si sono strappati i vestiti quando se ne è andato...



io seguivo il Real di Mourinho e devo dire che giocava bene...poi le partite contro il Bayern sono storia


----------



## pennyhill (4 Febbraio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> questo si, ma a centrocampo c'era sempre un certo yaya toure, sarebbe mancato lui si che si poteva considerare una grande assenza..



Fernandinho sa fare tutto.  forse non viene notato, perché fa tante belle cose anche senza palla, come quando avanza Tourè, è proprio lui che copre le avanzate dell'ivoriano, e in più ha un buon piede come dici tu.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Febbraio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Fernandinho sa fare tutto.  forse non viene notato, perché fa tante belle cose anche senza palla, come quando avanza Tourè, è proprio lui che copre le avanzate dell'ivoriano, e in più ha un buon piede come dici tu.



va bene, mi hai convinto


----------



## O Animal (5 Febbraio 2014)

Che vespaio... non ho mai parlato di Mourinho come catenacciaro o come un Allegri... (anche se tra il Milan di brocchi che ha battuto il Barça a San Siro e il Chelsea di Mourinho che ha battuto il City qualche similitudine c'è, anzi, forse quel Milan era tatticamente migliore di questo Chelsea...).

Non so se l'avete notato ma in questa partita c'è stata l'ennesima mossa da Playstation, quella di mettere un centrale di difesa a centrocampo: David Luiz. 

Da molti Luiz è ritenuto poco più di un paracarro ma a Manchester ha giocato la partita della vita davanti a Cahill e Terry. La mossa ha certamente sorpreso, rotto gli equilibri e ha dato una maggior fisicità e solidità alla squadra ma come ben sappiamo non è una mossa che rivoluzionerà il calcio o che garantirà anni di vittorie al Chelsea. 

E' un operazione simile allo spostamento di Sergio Ramos alla mediana, altra operazione poco elegante che pure Carletto ha riproposto con esiti pessimi al Camp Nou quest'anno...

Le rivoluzioni del calcio totale o del pressing Sacchiano in confronto alle squadre fisiche e di corsa di Mou sono un canto angelico e con una rosa di 25 come quelli che ha gestito Mou a Londra (o a Madrid) credo che i 3 pali in contropiede anche un Guidolin avrebbe potuto prenderli e facendo giocare la squadra anche un po' meglio... 

Il difendi in tanti, ruba palla e corri in avanti non mi piace proprio... Riconosco le grandi capacità di motivatore del tecnico lusitano ma nessuno si ricorderà mai del suo grande gioco e questo sta nel fatto che anziché inventarsi un Desailly difensore centrale si inventa un David Luiz interditore o un Samuel Eto'o terzino... 

I risultati arrivano (non sempre) ma l'immagine di gioco no e con quei giocatori è abbastanza un eresia, quest'anno a centrocampo poteva lavorare con gente come: Hazard, Oscar, Mata, Willian, Schurrle... non dico che mi aspettassi un gioco in stile Barça ma nemmeno in stile Udinese...


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Che vespaio... non ho mai parlato di Mourinho come catenacciaro o come un Allegri... (anche se tra il Milan di brocchi che ha battuto il Barça a San Siro e il Chelsea di Mourinho che ha battuto il City qualche similitudine c'è, anzi, forse quel Milan era tatticamente migliore di questo Chelsea...).
> 
> Non so se l'avete notato ma in questa partita c'è stata l'ennesima mossa da Playstation, quella di mettere un centrale di difesa a centrocampo: David Luiz.
> 
> ...




Ma nessuno ha mai sostenuto che Mou fosse chissà quale rivoluzionario del gioco! Solo che con un gioco simile Cholo Simeone viene fatto passare come un genio del calcio. Klopp gioca un po' meglio,ma fondamentalmente anche lui si basa sulle ripartenze.
Tralascio su Guidolin va.......uno che soffre lo stress di Udine.....a entrare in uno stadio del genere penso che collasserebbe in campo  Allenare in provincia e a certi livelli sono 2 sport diversi in pratica


----------



## O Animal (5 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno ha mai sostenuto che Mou fosse chissà quale rivoluzionario del gioco! Solo che con un gioco simile Cholo Simeone viene fatto passare come un genio del calcio. Klopp gioca un po' meglio,ma fondamentalmente anche lui si basa sulle ripartenze.
> Tralascio su Guidolin va.......uno che soffre lo stress di Udine.....a entrare in uno stadio del genere penso che collasserebbe in campo  Allenare in provincia e a certi livelli sono 2 sport diversi in pratica



A livello di gioco siamo lì... siamo d'accordo sulla personalità e sulle capacità di motivazione ma se ti leggi le rose di Atletico, Borussia e Udinese vedrai che sono ben diverse da quelle Mourinhane e per assurdo giocano ad un calcio migliore, senza prime punte in difesa e centrali a centrocampo...


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Febbraio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> A livello di gioco siamo lì... siamo d'accordo sulla personalità e sulle capacità di motivazione ma se ti leggi le rose di Atletico, Borussia e Udinese vedrai che sono ben diverse da quelle Mourinhane e per assurdo giocano ad un calcio migliore, senza prime punte in difesa e centrali a centrocampo...



Mah....imo ragioni un po' per preconcetti.....David Luiz è atipico come centrale,anzi.....direi che il ruolo suo è proprio il mediano, mica è Ramos (lui si veramente fuori luogo a cc)
Cmq si,Simeone e Klopp sono eccezionali,soprattutto pensando alle rose che hanno e i rivali che affrontano,proprio come JM al Porto e una squadretta portoghese che aveva allenato prima che arrivò quinta (migliore risultato nella loro storia). Ma bisogna vedere se,tra 10-15 anni,riusciranno a essere sulla cresta dell'onda,SEMPRE,come JM


----------



## O Animal (5 Febbraio 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Mah....imo ragioni un po' per preconcetti.....David Luiz è atipico come centrale,anzi.....direi che il ruolo suo è proprio il mediano, mica è Ramos (lui si veramente fuori luogo a cc)
> Cmq si,Simeone e Klopp sono eccezionali,soprattutto pensando alle rose che hanno e i rivali che affrontano,proprio come JM al Porto e una squadretta portoghese che aveva allenato prima che arrivò quinta (migliore risultato nella loro storia). Ma bisogna vedere se,tra 10-15 anni,riusciranno a essere sulla cresta dell'onda,SEMPRE,come JM



Bisognerà vedere se riusciranno a trovarsi l'Abramovich o il Perez di turno che gli darà un assegno in bianco per comprare i migliori talenti al mondo e vincere 3 campionati in 6 anni... A me sconvolge che Mourinho, dall'alto della sua genialità ed eccezionalità sia riuscito a far vincere la Champions ad una squadra che non la vinceva da 45 anni ma che a 2 delle squadre più forti del nostri tempi recenti e costruite a sua forma e misura non sia riuscito a far vincere nulla in Europa...


----------

